# Short Term Insurance



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody know a good deal on short term insurance for a car stood on my drive ? Its 10 year old worth £2,300 approx and wont be driven for while,Admiral will only do it 3rd part fire and theft for £17:50 a week.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Do you want this in the insurance section?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Short term or laid up insurance?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Do you want this in the insurance section?


Yes please sorry i messed up there,to Shiny both,the car is just sat here but may be used in a couple of months when other halfs job changes,thanks for reply's.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not many Insurers offer "laid up" cover these days due to the way the MID works.

Try a Google search for "laid up" insurance and see what comes up. I would think you will have to take out an annual policy though. Obviously it won't cover you to drive it on the road, you will need to cancel the laid up policy and then take up a normal car insurance when it is ready to go back on the road.

Have you SORN'd it? If not, you will need to either SORN it or take a full insurance policy. http://www.mib.org.uk/Motor+Insurance+Database/en/Continuous+Insurance+Enforcement/default.htm


----------

